# Burke 3-8 a couple pics



## snoseek (Mar 8, 2011)

Drove over from Loaf/Saddleback last night in search of drier snow. Burke was definately a good call. 

Arrived early and got right in the trees. It's been many years since I've been to Burke, It's just as fun as I recall. Out of dumb luck met up with skifaster and skied all day from 11 or so on. This guy is a fucking animal in the trees, very fast and direct. Shortly after meeting up I took a very scary crash in the woods. It spooked me and I lost a pole to boot. Skied a few more with one pole and decided to rent some for the day. 

As the day wore on I felt like the sun maybe made the snow slightly heavier but it remained dry. Perhaps it was just my legs after skiing two deep days in a row. The weather was just about perfect, reminded me of a sunny day back in Colorado. I am very happy about making the decision to go over to Burke, I totally understand what brings you regulars back!

Some pics-

Skifaster in the power lines:







Trees=covered deep:










A fun little air I went back to a couple times:






my pics kinda don't do skifaster justice but you'll have to trust me on this one:






Glad I got Burke done while back here this winter. Need to get up in the summer for that delicious MTB:beer:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2011)

great pics, thanks for taking the time to take them.

based on your last caption, i assume the dude does ski faster.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 8, 2011)

2knees said:


> great pics, thanks for taking the time to take them.
> 
> based on your last caption, i assume the dude does ski faster.



It was a bitch dialing in my shitty little camera to snap a pick. 

I'd like to send out a big ol F&^ck you to the meth heads that stole my nice camera last summer!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 8, 2011)

Snoseek - Great skiing with you today! And thanks for the props dude, but like I said, I cheat by skiing on too-short of skis 

As for my screenname, "skifastr" is an aspiration, not a pretense


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 8, 2011)

Crap, I don't know how to get the pics inlaid in the message...


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 8, 2011)

Some more...


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 9, 2011)

Snoseek, is that you in the red and black in skifastr's pics?  If so I actually ended up shooting some video of you yesterday.  I stopped on Lew's waiting for my wife.  I looked back up and watched you dropping in a nice untouched slot on skier's right.  I forgot that the head cam was on and running.  I was snowboarding wearing a camo(ish) colored jacket do you recall that?  I haven't gone though all the footage yet but I'll see if I can post that.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn that looks fine.......I hate myself right now.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 9, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Snoseek, is that you in the red and black in skifastr's pics?  If so I actually ended up shooting some video of you yesterday.  I stopped on Lew's waiting for my wife.  I looked back up and watched you dropping in a nice untouched slot on skier's right.  I forgot that the head cam was on and running.  I was snowboarding wearing a camo(ish) colored jacket do you recall that?  I haven't gone though all the footage yet but I'll see if I can post that.



Yeah I recall that, I do have red pants, wow we could have had an AZ posse!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 9, 2011)

Alright, here's some classic shaky POV.  I'd normally get into editing a bit before posting this type of thing.  But it's a good quick look at the conditions and features an unexpected cameo of Snoseek....


----------



## snoseek (Mar 9, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Alright, here's some classic shaky POV.  I'd normally get into editing a bit before posting this type of thing.  But it's a good quick look at the conditions and features an unexpected cameo of Snoseek....



wow! What are the odds!

I remember watching you come down the side. The am was VERY good!


----------

